# antiguo entre los jóvenes



## solysombra

Hola:

Hablan unos chicos que quieren tener novia:

-"Algo tenemos que hacer... A ver, pensemos... ¿¿Qué chicas están disponibles??
-Susana.
-No, es re antigua...
-Sí, es verdad... no da...
-Juana.
-Más antigua todavía... Nunca nos daría bolilla"...

Según este diálogo extraido de una telenovela argentina, parecería ser que *antigua* es como mayor. ¿Puede ser? ¿Alguien conoce este uso, o sabe a qué se puede estar refiriendo? 

Gracias mil.


----------



## vallapereza86

Hola,

¿No quiere decir la que lleve más tiempo allí quizá?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí me parece que están diciendo que están chapadas a la antigua, puritanas vaya.


----------



## solysombra

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> A mí me parece que están diciendo que están chapadas a la antigua, puritanas vaya.


 
Sí... Podría ser, pero justamente pregunto porque a lo mejor (como esto está lleno de "lenguaje juvenil") hay algo nuevo que no conozco. Si nadie se da por aludido, lo voy a entender como "chapadas a la antigua."

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> Según este diálogo extra*í*do de una telenovela argentina, parecería ser que *antigua* es como mayor. ¿Puede ser?
> *No lo creo.*


 


Adelaida Péndelton said:


> A mí me parece que están diciendo que están chapadas a la antigua, puritanas vaya.
> *Me inclino por esta interpretación. *


----------



## Peón

Nunca escuché *antigua *como sinónimo de *mayor*.
Entiendo que aquí como dice *Adelaida *es sinónimo de "chapada a la antigua". Creo que la clave está en "*nunca nos daría bolilla*". Si fuesen mayores (viejas como dicen los jóvenes) serían ellos la que no le darían bolilla a ellas.
De todas formas "Susana" parece el  nombre de un "chica mayor". Difícilmente aquí encontrés a alguien de menos de 20 años con ese nombre. 

Saludos


----------



## solysombra

Gracias, Calambur y Peón.
Ah, Peón, la verdad que la chica mayor soy yo , porque le cambié el nombre por Susana porque tengo la manía de cambiar nombres en lo que traduzco para que no se identifique fácilmente...


----------



## Peón

solysombra said:


> Gracias, Calambur y Peón.
> Ah, Peón, la verdad que la chica mayor soy yo , porque le cambié el nombre por Susana porque tengo la manía de cambiar nombres en lo que traduzco para que no se identifique fácilmente...


  

Como decía al Chapulín Colorado "lo sospechaba". No lo de mayor, por Dios, sino que cambiaste el nombre. Si la jovencita se llama Sol, Rocío, Luz, Celeste, y demás modernidades  (curioso, casi todos sustantivos masculinos o de fuerte connotación masculina) entonces es como decíamos...

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

solysombra said:


> Gracias, Calambur y Peón.
> Ah, Peón, la verdad que la chica mayor soy yo ,...


¡Picarona!...


----------



## mirx

Peón said:


> Como decía al Chapulín Colorado "lo sospechaba".


 
Yo creo que aquí más bien sería "se me chispoteó" o "fue sin querer queriendo". 

También soy de la opinión de que se refiere a anticuadas, en México más de una vez he escuchado, en tono jocoso y en modo de burla, referirise aluguien entrado en años como antiguo.



> ¿Va a venir don José con nosotros a la expedición?
> No, ya está muy antiguo, ¿qué tal si le da un telele?, ¿luego qué hacemos?


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Como decía el Chapulín Colorado "lo sospechaba".


Yo lo relacionaría con Maxwell Smart: "Lo sospeché desde un principio".


----------



## Peón

Es que yo soy mucho más joven que* Mirx* y *Calambur*, de ahí mi poco conocimiento de esas antigüedades....


----------



## solysombra

mirx said:


> También soy de la opinión de que se refiere a anticuadas, en México más de una vez he escuchado, en tono jocoso y en modo de burla, referirise aluguien entrado en años como antiguo.
> 
> ¿Va a venir don José con nosotros a la expedición?
> No, ya está muy antiguo, ¿qué tal si le da un telele?, ¿luego qué hacemos?


 
Perdón que me meta ¿no? Pero creo que anticuado no es lo mismo que entrado en años, y aquí justamente el ejemplo es sobre entrado en años, lo que nos remite al principio del hilo...


----------



## clares3

Hola
Entiendo, con Calambur y otros, que no aluden a mayor sino a anticuado, chapado a la antigua (es que la propia frase es anticuada). Por estos barrios los jóvenes han adoptado el término "viejuno" para referirse a todo lo _demodé_, _out_, fuera de la circulación. Y creo que eso es lo que quieren decir en el diálogo con el término "antigua". Pero debo recordaros que yo no soy argentino, lo digo para que valoréis adecuadamente mi aportación a este hilo que me interesa especialmente por la parte que me toca (mis hermanas empiezan a decirme que soy, no que estoy, viejuno)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Tampoco yo soy de allí, pero entiendo que más que fuera de onda las están llamando estrechas, y que por eso no las quieren de novias.


----------



## clares3

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Tampoco yo soy de allí, pero entiendo que más que fuera de onda las están llamando estrechas, y que por eso no las quieren de novias.


Pero no hay oposición en lo que opinamos, Adelaida: estrechas forma parte de una forma de ser antigua (viejuna) y eso lo dicen partiendo de la aceptación de que se puede ser joven y estrecha (aclaro para foreros de fuera de España que estrecha, por estos lares, significa de moral rígida de la que no permite los esparcimientos en que están pensando lso chicos del diálogo que da origen a este hilo)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

clares3 said:


> Pero no hay oposición en lo que opinamos, Adelaida: estrechas forma parte de una forma de ser antigua (viejuna) y eso lo dicen partiendo de la aceptación de que se puede ser joven y estrecha (aclaro para foreros de fuera de España que estrecha, por estos lares, significa de moral rígida de la que no permite los esparcimientos en que están pensando lso chicos del diálogo que da origen a este hilo)



Sí, sí, si no hay discusión, es que demodé me ha parecido una cualidad más visual que moral


----------



## mirx

solysombra said:


> Perdón que me meta ¿no? Pero creo que anticuado no es lo mismo que entrado en años, y aquí justamente el ejemplo es sobre entrado en años, lo que nos remite al principio del hilo...


 
No me expresé bien. Quise decir que en México, en son de broma, he oído dos veces "antiguo" como sinónimo de viejo aplicado a personas, tal como el ejemplo que di.


----------



## Peón

solysombra said:


> Perdón que me meta ¿no? Pero creo que anticuado no es lo mismo que entrado en años, y aquí justamente el ejemplo es sobre entrado en años, lo que nos remite al principio del hilo...


 
Comparto la opinión de *solysombra.*
*Anticuado=* *antiguo/ chapado a la antigua/estrecho *como dicen los amigos españoles (aquí "estrecho/a" significa "con muchos pruritos", parecido aunque no igual).

*Entrado en años= mayor/viejo/vejete/viejuno* 

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Peón said:


> aquí "estrecho/a" significa "con muchos pruritos", parecido aunque no igual. Saludos


 Pues por el sentido que acá se le da a pruritos yo diría que estrecho y con muchos pruritos es lo mismo. En tal sentido, el "antiguo" de la pregunta original arrastraría el hecho de tener muchos pruritos/ser estrecha.


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> Pues por el sentido que acá se le da a pruritos yo diría que estrecho y con muchos pruritos es lo mismo. En tal sentido, el "antiguo" de la pregunta original arrastraría el hecho de tener muchos pruritos/ser estrecha.


 
Cierto.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Ahí me he perdido. Entiendo que tener muchos pruritos es tener muchos picores ¿Qué tiene que ver con esto?


> *estrecho**, cha**.* (Del lat. _strictus_).
> 
> * 7.     * adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene ideas restrictivas sobre las relaciones sexuales.


----------



## Peón

Supongo que ser un antiguo/chapado a la antigua implica tener ideas restrictivas sobre las relaciones sexuales.

Saludos.


----------



## solysombra

mirx said:


> No me expresé bien. Quise decir que en México, en son de broma, he oído dos veces "antiguo" como sinónimo de viejo aplicado a personas, tal como el ejemplo que di.


 
Creo que te expresaste muy bien, a lo mejor no me expresé bien yo. Lo que entiendo es que tú dices que *antiguo* sí puede ser* viejo*. (Perdonen los demás..)


----------



## Calambur

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Ahí me he perdido. Entiendo que tener muchos pruritos es tener muchos picores ¿Qué tiene que ver con esto?


No quería meterme aquí, pero ya que no se entiende, vamos a hablar claro.
Por aquí, *hacerse la estrecha* era una frase "fija", y se aplicaba a las mujeres que no accedían con facilidad a tener relaciones sexuales con sus... novios (y menos con quienes no fueran ni siquiera eso). 
No tiene nada que ver con picores, sino que aludía a la estrechez de la vagina. 

No es imposible que alguno lo dijera de un hombre ("se hace el estrecho"), pero, a mi entender, por ignorar la implicancia del giro.

Naturalmente, con la libertad sexual reinante ahora, la frase ya casi no se usa en su sentido "recto", y es posible oír "estrecha" como sinónimo de "difícil".


----------



## mirx

solysombra said:


> Creo que te expresaste muy bien, a lo mejor no me expresé bien yo. Lo que entiendo es que tú dices que *antiguo* sí puede ser* viejo*. (Perdonen los demás..)


 
Sí, con la salvedad de que sólo lo he oído dos veces en toda mi vida y en contextos chistosos o cómicos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Calambur said:


> No quería meterme aquí, pero ya que no se entiende, vamos a hablar claro.
> Por aquí, *hacerse la estrecha* era una frase "fija", y se aplicaba a las mujeres que no accedían con facilidad a tener relaciones sexuales con sus... novios (y menos con quienes no fueran ni siquiera eso).
> No tiene nada que ver con picores, sino que aludía a la estrechez de la vagina.
> 
> No es imposible que alguno lo dijera de un hombre ("se hace el estrecho"), pero, a mi entender, por ignorar la implicancia del giro.
> 
> Naturalmente, con la libertad sexual reinante ahora, la frase ya casi no se usa en su sentido "recto", y es posible oír "estrecha" como sinónimo de "difícil".


Gracias Calambur, en realidad la expresión de hacerse la estrecha la conozco y es habitual por aquí, lo que me ha chocado es que la relacionasen con _tener muchos pruritos_, expresión que aparte _tener muchos picores_, no significa nada para mí.


----------



## Peón

Uy creo que me perdí...

Es cierto lo que dice *Calambur *respecto al origen de "hacerse la estrecha" y que hoy significa de "hacerse la difícil". Agrego que la expresión hoy se usa incluso entre los varones no necesariamente con el alcance sexual sino en el sentido de "tener demasiados pruritos para algo" (*prurito* lo entiendo como el deseo de ser perfecto o estar en el lugar que se considera adecuado o perfecto, *no *picazón ni ardor). 

Lo escucho de algunos de mis hijos: _- Se hizo el estrecho y no quiso ir a ese bar. _
_- Se hace la estrecha y no quiere juntarse con nosotros. _

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial entiendo que el concepto de *antigua* también implica el de *ser/hacerse la estrecha* con cualquiera de los alcances mencionados.

(¿Hice mucho lío?)

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Gracias Calambur, en realidad la expresión de hacerse la estrecha la conozco y es habitual por aquí, lo que me ha chocado es que la relacionasen con _tener muchos pruritos_, expresión que *aparte tener muchos picores, no significa nada para mí*.


Entonces no te había entendido, perdona.
Tu duda se explica por la segunda acepción que da el DUE:


> *prurito.*
> *2 **Afán con que se persigue hacer una cosa de la manera más completa o más perfecta posible, generalmente sólo por virtuosismo o para satisfacer el amor propio: ‘Por prurito de exactitud. Tiene el prurito de hacerlo mejor que nadie’.


 
Edito. *Peón*, nos hemos cruzado...


----------



## anisi04

la verdad q nunca escuche hablar de esa forma, creo q lo más comun sería decir... "Esta vieja"


----------



## Peón

Lo que estamos tratando de decir desde el comienzo del hilo *anisi04 *es justamente que la palabra "antigua" *no significa* "es/está vieja"*.*


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Calambur said:


> Entonces no te había entendido, perdona.
> Tu duda se explica por la segunda acepción que da el DUE



Bien, sin duda clarifica, es que entendiendo _tener muchos picores_ como _tener mucho deseo sexual_ (¿cómo de extendido está esto?), me parece que es tan antónima de ser una estrecha...
¡Gracias!


----------



## Peón

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Bien, sin duda clarifica, es que entendiendo _tener muchos picores_ como _tener mucho deseo sexual_ (¿cómo de extendido está esto?), me parece que es tan antónima de ser una estrecha... Claro, (ahora entiendo tus dudas). Salvo alguno/a que tenga picores y que se aguante....
> ¡Gracias!


----------



## Calambur

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> ...entendiendo _tener muchos picores_ como _tener mucho deseo sexual_ (¿cómo de extendido está esto? *Por aquí, se entiende, y se dice (poco, creo, pero yo lo he oído): "todavía le pica..."*), me parece que es tan antónima de ser una estrecha... *Y sí, entendiéndolo así, serían expresiones antónimas.*


----------

